# Budget 30k ....need to finalize below specs urgently



## shammisachdeva (May 9, 2014)

hey friends my budget for computer rig is 30k ( excluding monitor and graphic card which i already purchased)....i have finalised following things :-

Proc ------intel i5 4440 
mobo------ Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 / Msi h81 p33
ram--------kingston 4gb ddr3 1333mhz
psu--------seasonic eco500 / corsair cx 500 / antec vp550
cabinet----antc v1 / cm force 500
Ups----    aps 600vs / luminos 600vs
speakers---creative a 335 
key/mouse--logiteck mk200
hard disk--wd caviar blue 500gb

i already purchased my monitor which is AOC i2369vm 23 inch led ips and graphic card which is r9 270x.......Any changes needed in above config ??? need to buy asap.


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2014)

Fill this up 1st : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 9, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans: Main use is to watch full hd movies and to play modern games like battlefield 4 , watchdogs , crysis , nfs at high settings.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

Ans: my overall budget is around 30k max...can,t extend a penny more... this budget doesnot include monitor, graphic card and dvd writer as i have already purchased these items.

3. Planning to overclock?

Ans: Big No.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?

Ans: windows 8.1 64 bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?

Ans: 500 gb.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.

Ans: No i have already purchased it...Its Aoc i2369vm 23 inch led full hd ips monitor.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?

Ans: i don,t want to buy monitor , dvd writer and graphic card.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?

Ans: In  a week time.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

Ans: all things will be assembled .

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

Ans: i live in delhi and will buy all the stuff from nehru place.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?

Ans: no


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 9, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Digit, powered by appyet.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 9, 2014)

Intel Core i5 4440 -12000,
Gigabyte H81M-S1 -4200,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz -2800,
Corsair VS550 -3200,
Antec V1 -3000,
APC 600VA  UPS -2100,
Logitech Z313 -1600 
Logitech MK200 -700,
WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3000.
TOTAL -32,600.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 9, 2014)

Help me plz....suggest me any changes needed in above config..the above mentioned is costing me around 30,000 rupees

 Sent from my GT-I9500 using Digit, powered by appyet.com

- - - Updated - - -

hey brop some doubts regarding config :-
1.) I have heard that corsair vs series is bad compared to cx series...plz suggest more options in seasonic or antec or corsair ??
2.) How is Logitech Z313 which u suggested compared to Creative a335 and F & A 520 ?
3.) instead of 1600mhz ram if i purchase 1333mhz ram , will it make any difference ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 9, 2014)

@OP; which graphic do you have?

- - - Updated - - -



shammisachdeva said:


> Help me plz....suggest me any changes needed in above config..the above mentioned is costing me around 30,000 rupees
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Digit, powered by appyet.com
> 
> ...



> Yes VS is not good. There is Antec VP series which is much better. What PSU to go with will depend on what graphic card you have so please mention it.

> 1600 MHz RAM costs just a few hundred bucks more than a 1333 MHz RAM so it's recommended.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 9, 2014)

graphic card is r9 270x........regarding cabinet which one is better in the range of 2500 ??  i have shortlisted antec v1 and cm force 500....suggest me any other also in this price range


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 9, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> graphic card is r9 270x........regarding cabinet which one is better in the range of 2500 ??  i have shortlisted antec v1 and cm force 500....suggest me any other also in this price range



antec v1 does not have cable management options. hence managing cables will be a tough go. see if you can find betfenix merc alpha for less than 3k.
for the psu, choose antec vp550p or seasonic s12ii 520. 600va ups wont be enough. get atleast 800va from apc. choose 1600mhz ram. you will notice better start up time and refreshing.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 9, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> graphic card is r9 270x........regarding cabinet which one is better in the range of 2500 ??  i have shortlisted antec v1 and cm force 500....suggest me any other also in this price range



Get this:

Intel Core i5 4440 (12000)
Gigabyte GA-H81M-S2PV (4200)
Corsair Vengeance or G.Skill RipajwsX 4GB 1600Mhz (2700)
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB (3000)
Antec VP550P (3770 @ Snapdeal)
Corsair Spec 3 (3900)
Logitech MK200 (800)

total: 29,570

Get Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste with the remaining cash.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 9, 2014)

hey harshil u forgot to mention ups and speakers in 30,000 rupees..and the cabinet u suggested is out of my budget..i have alloted max 2500 for cabinet..........okay another last thing "rijinpk1 "   suggested me to go for apc 800vs ups instead of 600va......is it true ?? does 600va ups not enough for my rig ...i only want my ups to run for atleast 7 to 8 minutes in case of power failure


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 9, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> hey harshil u forgot to mention ups and speakers in 30,000 rupees..and the cabinet u suggested is out of my budget..i have alloted max 2500 for cabinet..........okay another last thing "rijinpk1 "   suggested me to go for apc 800vs ups instead of 600va......is it true ?? does 600va ups not enough for my rig ...i only want my ups to run for atleast 7 to 8 minutes in case of power failure



> You can use a Philips SHP200 (Rs. 600) headphone for now and get a speaker set and UPS later. It's more important to get better core components than to include accessories.

> Why allocate specific budget for cabinet when everything is fitting into budget?

> 600 VA translates to 360 W which is well below what your PC may consume when at load. A 600 VA UPS will not be able to power your PC. An 800 VA UPS is required. AFAIK, APC no longer has any 800 VA UPS available in India (correct me if I;m wrong) so may also consider V-Guard and Numeric.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 9, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > You can use a Philips SHP200 (Rs. 600) headphone for now and get a speaker set and UPS later. It's more important to get better core components than to include accessories.
> 
> > Why allocate specific budget for cabinet when everything is fitting into budget?
> 
> > 600 VA translates to 360 W which is well below what your PC may consume when at load. A 600 VA UPS will not be able to power your PC. An 800 VA UPS is required. AFAIK, A*PC no longer has any 800 VA UPS available in India* (correct me if I;m wrong) so may also consider V-Guard and Numeric.



they are indeed available *www.theitdepot.com/details-APC+Back+UPS+800VA+(BE800-IND)_C37P19890.html .

- - - Updated - - -

600va with model no br600ci-in has been discontinued . a new model bx600ci-in is already there in the market now.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 10, 2014)

hey harshil i can compromise on speakers which i will purchase next month but i can,t compromise on ups. i will not run my pc without ups ..one a half year ago i purchased amd hd 6670 and i ran it without ups ..one day suddenly there was power cut and when power came and i tried to run my pc , the gpu didn,t work and the service centre also didn,t took it under warranty because they told me that capacitors has died....the card was only 4 months old and i bought it for around 5500 rupees

so plz make changes to your above mentioned config and try to include ups and suggest me a cheap cabinet upto 3000 rupees ..thnx


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> hey harshil i can compromise on speakers which i will purchase next month but i can,t compromise on ups. i will not run my pc without ups ..one a half year ago i purchased amd hd 6670 and i ran it without ups ..one day suddenly there was power cut and when power came and i tried to run my pc , the gpu didn,t work and the service centre also didn,t took it under warranty because they told me that capacitors has died....the card was only 4 months old and i bought it for around 5500 rupees
> 
> so plz make changes to your above mentioned config and try to include ups and suggest me a cheap cabinet upto 3000 rupees ..thnx



FX 6300 (7700)
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P (5800)
Corsair Vengeance or G.Skill RipajwsX 4GB 1600Mhz (2700)
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB (3000)
Antec VP550P (3770 @ Snapdeal)
Cooler Master Elite 311 (2300)
Logitech MK200 (800)
 APC Back UPS 800VA (4450)

total: 30,520


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2014)

If possible, try to find the Lenovo M6811 5 Button 1600 DPI laser mouse which would be available around Rs 700 in the shops. Currently, among the Online stores, only Flipkart is having it and the price is doubled to Rs 1500. That mouse will be real good for gaming, specially for the RPG and Sports games.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 10, 2014)

Thnx a lot harshil  i will better stick to intel rig rather than buying amd and i will extend my budget to 32000 to accomodate ups....So here,s my final rig :-

Intel i5 4440 ----------------------------------  11500
Gigabyte Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 - ------------------4000
G skill ripjaws  4gb --------------------------------2700
Wd caviar blue 500gb -----------------------------3000
Antec Vp 550p -----------------------------------3770
Antec v1 cabinet--------------------------------- 2500
logi mk200-----------------------------------------700
apc ups 800va-------------------------------------4450

Total---------------------------------------------32620

I will Buy speakers later .


----------



## deathblade (May 10, 2014)

Antec V1 has cable management issues..... So try to get a nzxt gamma @ 2.5k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> Thnx a lot harshil  i will better stick to intel rig rather than buying amd and i will extend my budget to 32000 to accomodate ups....So here,s my final rig :-
> 
> Intel i5 4440 ----------------------------------  11500
> Gigabyte Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 - ------------------4000
> ...



> Everything is perfect except cabinet. As mentioned by [MENTION=135546]deathblade[/MENTION]; Antec V  has poor cable management capabilities. Try to find NZXT Gamma.

> BTW why don't you want an AMD config?


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 10, 2014)

nzxt gamma is out of production everywhere and also i don,t like its looks...........Do u have any other cabinet in mind upto rs. 2500 which has good cable management ?? how is cm force 500 and cm elite 311 in relation to cable management...??

actually i like amd config but i don,t like the processor u suggested...its better to buy amd fx 8320 octa core proc than hexa core..but for that i need additional funds which i don,t have .....

also i more thing to ask...how is wireless keyboard and mouse for gaming....i was planning to buy logiteck mk220 wireless keyboard mouse combo but i m unsure how it will react in gaming and do i have to change its battery after sometime ??


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2014)

Wireless Mouse/Keyboard combo is very bad bad for gaming due to lag. There are some specific high performance wireless Keyboard & Mouse combo which are pretty costlier, more than 5K.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 10, 2014)

hey cilius do u know any good cabby under 2500 rupees which has good cable management ??


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2014)

Bitfenix merc alpha should be around Rs 3k, if you can find locally
there are a couple of others but arent really recommended
antec x1, v1, x1- e
cooler master cm310
circle cc820/821 <-- Can any member verify if this is a good cabby, you can purchase this from ebay for Rs 2.4k right now


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 10, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> hey cilius do u know any good cabby under 2500 rupees which has good cable management ??



try to find betfenix merc alpha.else stick to cooler master elite 311.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 10, 2014)

Okay one last question does cm elite 311 has good cable management and will it accomodate r9 270x ??


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2014)

Yes, it can accomodate the GPU and it has decent cable management.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 14, 2014)

i bought a 1600 mhz 4gb ddr3 kingston ram ....can i use it with 2gb 1333 mhz simtronics ram for time being to make it 6 gb ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 14, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> i bought a 1600 mhz 4gb ddr3 kingston ram ....can i use it with 2gb 1333 mhz simtronics ram for time being to make it 6 gb ?



You can use it but the 1600 MHz ram will automatically downclock to 1333 MHz. Also, if both stick do not have same tmimings, it's advisable not to use them together.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 14, 2014)

in that case i will buy a 1333mhz 4 gb ddr3 ram to run it with my existing 1333mhz 2 gb ram..


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2014)

If you still havent bought a cabinet, Deepcool Tesseract has the best VFM features under Rs 2.5k (available in ITDepot)


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 14, 2014)

no i haven,t bought it yet..... but how is cm elite 311 ??? does it have good cable management and airflow ??? and if u know nay other cabinet in range of 2500 plz suggest me


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2014)

Cm elite is good but the Deepcool tesseract is better in almost every way
cable management + 2 blue led fans included + 4 additional fan slots and USB 3.0 support
You may try Circle CC821 available in ebay for 2.4k (after coupon) but I cannot vouch for their build quality, i think circle cabinets use some weak plastic material, i dont know myself as there are no reviews of it yet.. However, the cabinet looks very good on paper


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 14, 2014)

okay one last question----

does deepcool tesseract cabinet available in nehru place ( delhi ) ???  If ye s, then plz tell me from which shop u bought it in nehru place ???   i don,t want to purchase online that,s why asking this.....


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2014)

I dont know, AFAIK its only available from ITDepot and Snapdeal
Just like you, im looking forward to ordering this cabinet within this week


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 15, 2014)

thnx...i m still confused between deepcool tesseract and circle cc 821.....both r good but the looks of circle 821 are good compared to deepcool ....still bending more towards circle because of looks...what do u think ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 15, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> thnx...i m still confused between deepcool tesseract and circle cc 821.....both r good but the looks of circle 821 are good compared to deepcool ....still bending more towards circle because of looks...what do u think ??



Better go for build quality than looks.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 15, 2014)

okay i have finalised two cabinets ...one is deepcool tesserect and another one is cm force 500,,,,...can u tell me which is better between these two ??both r price around 2600 rupees.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> okay i have finalised two cabinets ...one is deepcool tesserect and another one is cm force 500,,,,...can u tell me which is better between these two ??both r price around 2600 rupees.



deepcool tesserect is much better than cm force 500.


----------



## CyberKID (May 15, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> in that case i will buy a 1333mhz 4 gb ddr3 ram to run it with my existing 1333mhz 2 gb ram..


IMO, you should buy the 1600 MHz sticks, if your budget allows. It'll give you headroom to upgrade to faster memory in near future, if you'd like to.


----------



## powerhoney (May 15, 2014)

CyberKID said:


> IMO, you should buy the 1600 MHz sticks, if your budget allows. It'll give you headroom to upgrade to faster memory in near future, if you'd like to.



+1000 to this!!!


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 16, 2014)

how is zebronics gladiator ?? it is around 3000 rupees.


----------



## Cilus (May 16, 2014)

Don't buy zebronics cabby.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 16, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> how is zebronics gladiator ?? it is around 3000 rupees.



Buy Deepcool Tesserect @ 2.7k and don't go for Zebronics Cabby.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 16, 2014)

okay going finally for cm force 500 instead of deepcool tesseract as i can,t trust  a recent launched brand against a well tested brand  hope i made a correct decision


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 16, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> okay *going finally for cm force 500 instead of deepcool tesseract as i can,t trust  a recent launched brand against a well tested brand * hope i made a correct decision



you are buying a product not a brand,aren't you??

you have been suggested a very good cabinet and you have just denied it and still comment like " hope i made a correct decision ". really bad.
top mounted psu, pretty bad cable management is more than enough not to go with this cabinet.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 18, 2014)

thnx bro u cleared my confusion....actually i was very much confused between cabinets... i have joined "nvidia community" on facebook...there almost all the people were saying to go for cm 500 as its a 22 yr old brand and u can,t go wrong with it....regarding top mounted and bottom mounted psu , they told me its a personal choice and regarding cable mgt , they said u can easily manage it even if cable holes r not given by using zip ties...........whereas u told me the merits of deepcooler....

but after analysing both the cabinets i finally finally and finally going for Deepcooler Tesseract and nothing else.....Btw how is "TheItDepot" for purchasing this cabinet ???

- - - Updated - - -

Also my friend has amd fx 8320 cpu and wants a motherboard for that .....Most people suggested him to go  for Asus  M5A97 r 2.0 at abt 7000 rupees but he is very tight on budget so he is going for  Asus m5a97 LE for rupees 5500 ...and he will not be overclocking at all.............So plz tell me is it a right choice for him ?? i heard that amd fx series runs hotter on low end mobo...so does asus m5a 97 le good for him ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

Cooler master is a brand which produces several products like cabinets,psu,coolers etc. Even though it is an old brand,we can not guarantee that all the products produced them are good. Just for example see below and you can google for more.
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-eXtreme-Power-Plus-600-W-Power-Supply-Review/1034/9

Top mounted psu is an old history. Can you find a cabinet with top mounted option in any of the costly ones???
Of-course you can manage cables better than any local cabinet and little more effort can make it even better,but there are better options available.
It depot is reliable. But you may have to pay shipping charges also. Inquire with them. It is also in stock on snapdeal.

He can have a look at gigabyte 970a ds3p for FX 8320.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2014)

Actually, ITdepot you dont even have to pay shipping charges.. I myself ordered a Deepcool Tesseract for Rs 2540 and no shipping charges..
Hope it gets here within this week


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Actually, ITdepot you dont even have to pay shipping charges.. I myself ordered a Deepcool Tesseract for Rs 2540 and no shipping charges..
> Hope it gets here within this week



good for the OP then.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 18, 2014)

okay thnx for the info   one last thing as my friend is going for amd fx 8320 and gigabyte ga 970 a ds3p ..and as u know 970 a mobo doesnot support integrated graphics and as my friend has not bought any gpu due to insufficient funds , so can he run this mobo with gt 210 gpu which he bought for around 1900 rupees for the time being ???

also he is planning to purchase r7 260x ...so can he play games on his 24 inch full hd monitor with this gpu at 1920 x 1080 resolution on high settings ??


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> okay thnx for the info   one last thing as my friend is going for amd fx 8320 and gigabyte ga 970 a ds3p ..and as u know 970 a mobo doesnot support integrated graphics and as my friend has not bought any gpu due to insufficient funds , so can he run this mobo with gt 210 gpu which he bought for around 1900 rupees for the time being ???
> 
> also he is planning to purchase r7 260x ...so can he play games on his 24 inch full hd monitor with this gpu at 1920 x 1080 resolution on high settings ??




gt 210 will suffice for now. also see here.

*media.bestofmicro.com/4/F/422655/original/Avg-Perf.png

look for r7 265/270/gtx 660. else 750 ti. 260x is slower of them. also which psu does he have??


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 18, 2014)

He is having corsair cx 500 psu

 Sent from my GT-I9500 using Digit, powered by appyet.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

That psu it's enough.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 20, 2014)

okay one last question....as we know amd is set to discontinue its fx series of processor soon...and as my friend has recently bought fx 8320 and wants to maintain this rig for atleast 5 years...so if amd discontinues the fx support will that be a problem for my friend ? 
For  instance if his mobo got damaged , so will he get a new mobo that supports fx series in future ??


----------



## Cilus (May 20, 2014)

For "atleast 5 years" every processor currently in the market will be discontinued and finding a motherboard will be a hell of a job. Ask him yo buy a Asus ROG series or Sabertooth motherboard which comes with 5 years of warranty


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 20, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> okay one last question....as we know amd is set to discontinue its fx series of processor soon...and as my friend has recently bought fx 8320 and wants to maintain this rig for atleast 5 years...so if amd discontinues the fx support will that be a problem for my friend ?
> For  instance if his mobo got damaged , so will he get a new mobo that supports fx series in future ??




*www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/...rmance_Micro_Architecture_in_2015_Report.html
amd has not given up on fx series.


----------



## Cilus (May 20, 2014)

Whatever, after 5 years, nobody can guarantee about the availability of compatible motherboards for your current processor, no matter whether it is an Intel or AMD.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 21, 2014)

ok good news  booked today Deepcool  Tesseract cabinet from itdepot for rupees 2600 ...will be delievered in 3-4 days ....also booked amd fx 8320 processor for rupees 10695 and Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard for rupees 6065.....hope i made right decision guys


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> ok good news  booked today Deepcool  Tesseract cabinet from itdepot for rupees 2600 ...will be delievered in 3-4 days ....also booked amd fx 8320 processor for rupees 10695 and Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P 32GB DDR3 AMD Motherboard for rupees 6065.....hope i made right decision guys



Good decision and congrats.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 22, 2014)

hey bro the cabinet which i ordered is deepcool bf version which has only one 120 mm fan installed against two fans installed on other deepcool version .........so plz suggest me a cheap and good 120 mm fan which should cost me around 200-300 rupees so that i can install it on bottom front of cabinet ..thnx


----------



## ankush28 (May 22, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> hey bro the cabinet which i ordered is deepcool bf version which has only one 120 mm fan installed against two fans installed on other deepcool version .........so plz suggest me a cheap and good 120 mm fan which should cost me around 200-300 rupees so that i can install it on bottom front of cabinet ..thnx



Get some super cheap fans from local brands ~60-70rs


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> hey bro the cabinet which i ordered is deepcool bf version which has only one 120 mm fan installed against two fans installed on other deepcool version .........so plz suggest me a cheap and good 120 mm fan which should cost me around 200-300 rupees so that i can install it on bottom front of cabinet ..thnx



Are you sure its just one fan ? in the rear ? That sucks man..
I too have ordered this cabinet, i was hoping for 2 fans just like the youtube unboxing said
now i have to purchase an additional fan after the coolermaster 4 fan kit 
anyway can you confirm the fan provided is atleast an LED fan ?


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 22, 2014)

i m damm dure sure its only one fan...i saw it in the itdepot website and other website where it is clearly mentioned that bf version of deepcool has only one rear fan and yes its a blue led fan.....so will it be better to purchase local fan for 70-80 rupees or buy branded ones for 300 to 400 rupees ?


----------



## tinornit (May 28, 2014)

Hi! Did you get your Tesseract Cases..how is it?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 28, 2014)

tinornit said:


> Hi! Did you get your Tesseract Cases..how is it?


[STRIKE]
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Deepcool+Tesseract+BF+Mid+Tower+Computer+Case+-+Black_P21544.html[/STRIKE]

edit:my bad. wrongly interpreted your query


----------



## tinornit (May 28, 2014)

rijinpk1, 

I am also considering this case. I had already enquired about this in theitdepot.
What I wanted to know is an experience firsthand from an user of this Cabinet...
especially Tesseract BF case has the option of fitting a front fan (140mm or 120mm) in it.?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 29, 2014)

tinornit said:


> rijinpk1,
> 
> I am also considering this case. I had already enquired about this in theitdepot.
> What I wanted to know is an experience firsthand from an user of this Cabinet...
> especially Tesseract BF case has the option of fitting a front fan (140mm or 120mm) in it.?


ok.
normal and BF are same except that normal one comes with two fans unlike the bf version which comes with only one fan.


----------



## tinornit (May 29, 2014)

Thanks!
How is the build Quality? Is it as advertised and shown in the picture? how do think is the airflow , temperature etc after installing it, if you have installed all parts in it? is there an option for a 140mm or 120mm fan to be fitted in the front?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 29, 2014)

tinornit said:


> Thanks!
> How is the build Quality? Is it as advertised and shown in the picture? how do think is the airflow , temperature etc after installing it, if you have installed all parts in it? is there an option for a 140mm or 120mm fan to be fitted in the front?



let the op say about build quality. we cant expect exceptional, but from a budget cabinet, it looks like a promising entry to the market. great for cable management options, support for larger cpu coolers, plenty of rooms for additional fans..etc the only difference i could figure out from their website is the room for additional fan in normal version. everything else is ditto to the BF version.
i dont have this cabinet


----------



## tinornit (May 29, 2014)

Ok, Great....will wait for op 's response on first hand experience and use of this Tesseract case!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 29, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

I bought this cabinet, Build Quality is top notch, no flimsy plasticky thingies, all pure black matte coated metal.. The entire front is a fan filter including the DVD drive covers..  I posted a short review in the Post your latest purchase thread, go check it out.. 
Anyways, yes the front panel doesnt have a fan but it has slots for a 120mm fan, im planning on buying a front LED fan just for that


----------



## tinornit (May 29, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I bought this cabinet, Build Quality is top notch, no flimsy plasticky thingies, all pure black matte coated metal.. The entire front is a fan filter including the DVD drive covers..  I posted a short review in the Post your latest purchase thread, go check it out..
> Anyways, yes the front panel doesnt have a fan but it has slots for a 120mm fan, im planning on buying a front LED fan just for that



That is good to hear . Thanks for this.
I have these components on a 10 year old Zebronics Cabinet with a front fan and top mounted PSU slot.
CPU Phenom X2 550 
Mobo M4A88T-M LE
PSU - Seasonic 520Watts bronze
4GB DDR3 RAM
HDD - 1 TB + 500GB WD
1 SSD - bought this recently.
GPU - going to buy
The paint is coming off in my 10 yr old Zebronics case and I am planning to buy a Graphics card for playing games ( just got interested in playing FPS games  ).
Once I order this Tesseract case will install all these and hopefully heat dissipation to be good in new case.
what say you?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

Absolutely.. I too upgraded from a crappy zebronics cabinet, and i found the temp dropped by 5-8 C without me installing additional fans (which im going to this month)
Anyway, the cabinet has toolless 4 HDD slots, 3 SSD slots.. Very easy to install


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 29, 2014)

i too bought this cabinet and i must say that it is a very good vfm cabinet...the build quality is good , good cabl emanagement , and yes the bf version doesnot have front led fan but it has a slot for 120 mm fan 

and one query regarding regarding assembling cpu...As i m going to assembling this cabinet first time but the problem is i don,t know how to assemble it .. i mean there r so many wires to connect on mobo ..i don,t know which wire to connect to which part of mobo and psu especially the wires such as led light , power reset sw , hdd light etc etc which r called front panel connectors.

SO guys if u have any guide or video which should be pretty easy to understand regarding assembling of cpu ?

- - - Updated - - -

i know that there r so many videos on youtube but i want the video which should be simplest and latest and covers in depth assembling of cabinet


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 29, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> i too bought this cabinet and i must say that it is a very good vfm cabinet...the build quality is good , good cabl emanagement , and yes the bf version doesnot have front led fan but it has a slot for 120 mm fan
> 
> and one query regarding regarding assembling cpu...As i m going to assembling this cabinet first time but the problem is i don,t know how to assemble it .. i mean there r so many wires to connect on mobo ..i don,t know which wire to connect to which part of mobo and psu especially the wires such as led light , power reset sw , hdd light etc etc which r called front panel connectors.
> 
> ...


 for the different ports on the motherboard, consider your motherbopard manual. it should have a large diagram of the motherboard with names of different jacks.


----------



## shammisachdeva (May 29, 2014)

i am going to purchase asus m5a97 r 2.0 mobo and i have also downloaded manual manual of it but the diagram given in the manual is very confusing and i m not able to understand which sockets of cabinet to connect to which mobo and which psu socket to connect to which mobo part ?
so if u have any video where it is shown how to connect different wires to m5a 97 r 2.0 so plz tell me.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 29, 2014)

see the assembling video from newegg on youtube(part 1 & 2).


----------



## tinornit (May 29, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I bought this cabinet, Build Quality is top notch





shammisachdeva said:


> i too bought this cabinet and i must say that it is a very good vfm cabinet...



Did you order it in Itdepot Rs.2500 ? because right now when I tried to order itdepot shows Rs.2600 and also they charge for courier Min.235? so the total comes to Rs.2835?
Am i missing something like a coupon code or anything??


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

I ordered it from ITDepot with Free shipping, total cost was Rs 2540, maybe they added courier fee now but they had free shipping when I had ordered it


----------



## shammisachdeva (Jun 3, 2014)

need suggestion regarding ups for my friend :-

my friend is having this config :-

amd fx 6300
gigabyte ga 970a ds3p
sapphire r9 270x
antec vp 550p

so jyst want to ask whether 800 va ups will do the job or he need to buy 1 kva ups ?? the ups should be able to give atleast 3 to 4 minutes of backup under full load ( while gaming )


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 3, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> need suggestion regarding ups for my friend :-
> 
> my friend is having this config :-
> 
> ...



800va ups should suffice. choose apc one. if possible  getting apc 1100va ups makes sense as there is only 1k difference in price.


----------



## shammisachdeva (Jun 3, 2014)

he has limited budget....he is going for microtek or luminous one


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 3, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> he has limited budget....he is going for microtek or luminous one



he should worry more then. a good quality ups is absolutely necessary especially since he is going with an active pfc psu. i dont know how good is microteck/luminous, generally apc is considered much better and has really good after sale service.


----------



## shammisachdeva (Jun 3, 2014)

active pfc psu means ?? he has antec v550p psu.......... ok i will tell him to invest on apc 800va but r u sure 800 va will provide adequate backup ...because my friend has almost same specs like 8320 proc , 4 gb ram , r9 270 x gpu and apc 600 va ups but when at full load while gamig his ups provides backup for only about 5 to 6 seconds.

- - - Updated - - -

also one more question.......can graphic cards be repaired ?? my friend has 5 month old graphic card which recently died because he didn,t have ups and when light went and came his graphic card didn,t start ...i mean the fans of gpu were moving but on monitor screen some green lines were showing and warranty center rejected that card ...they told him the card had rust.......

so if u know any shops in delhi where graphic cards can be repaired .???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 3, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> active pfc psu means ?? he has antec v550p psu.......... ok i will tell him to invest on apc 800va but r u sure 800 va will provide adequate backup ...because my friend has almost same specs like 8320 proc , 4 gb ram , r9 270 x gpu and apc 600 va ups but when at full load while gamig his ups provides backup for only about 5 to 6 seconds.





> Active PFC
> The preferable type of PFC is Active Power Factor Correction (Active PFC) since it provides more efficient power frequency. Because Active PFC uses a circuit to correct power factor, Active PFC is able to generate a theoretical power factor of over 95%. Active Power Factor Correction also markedly diminishes total harmonics, automatically corrects for AC input voltage, and is capable of a full range of input voltage. Since Active PFC is the more complex method of Power Factor Correction, it is more expensive to produce an Active PFC power supply.



fx 8320 consumes more power than a fx 6300. apc 600va ups provides around 360W power output while 800va ups provides 480W. since he is having fx 6300,so i guess the 800va ups would be enough. remember apc 1100va ups is just 1k above.


----------



## shammisachdeva (Jun 23, 2014)

URGENT HELP NEEDED 

Today i met with an information regarding pure sine wave ups required for active pfu power supply..............I have already bought Luminous Uno 1000 ups which has a simulated sine wave....and my power supply is Antec vp 550p which is active pfu power supply......so plz tell if this power supply is compatible with my ups or not ??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 23, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> URGENT HELP NEEDED
> 
> Today i met with an information regarding pure sine wave ups required for active pfu power supply..............I have already bought Luminous Uno 1000 ups which has a simulated sine wave....and my power supply is Antec vp 550p which is active pfu power supply......so plz tell if this power supply is compatible with my ups or not ??



some upses are quite bad which outputs just square wave instead of a simulated/pure sine wave. they are really bad for active pfc psus.they costs less too.similarly some upses makes problem with active pfc psu even if they outputs a stepped sine wave. that is why apc upses are generally suggested here as they work well with active pfc psu. i dont know the quality of the ups you bought. so cant really comment.


----------

